# All Ok



## Strawberrygirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Yesterday was my 20 week scan. As some of you may know I was dreading it as I was worried that my diabetes would have caused some harm to the baby. As it turns out my worry was unfounded as the baby looks perfectly healthy  picture perfect as the sonographer told me. I am so relieved, I feel that I can now enjoy my pregnancy and relax a bit more. My husband and I are off to look at prams this weekend, so exciting! we don't know if we are having a girl or a boy. I thought I was having a girl but then I thought I saw boy bits on the scan, so now I have no idea! We are just so pleased it is healthy


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Oct 7, 2010)

That really is good news! glad to hear it  I know i was a complete mess waiting on my anomoly scan its so tough having to deal with everything else as well as worrying about the harm that could come to your baby through you being diabetic! So hopefully now you will enjoy the rest of the time being pregnant knowing that your wee one is just fine  xx


----------



## newbs (Oct 7, 2010)

That's great news!  I know how you feel, it is a relief when things look good at the 20 week scan, I felt nervous up until then with both of my pregnancies.  Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy - and enjoy buying the baby bits, I know I did!  I didn't find out the sex in either of my pregnancies, and got a big surprise both times, I thought I was expecting a boy both times and was wrong both times!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 7, 2010)

Many congratulations, great news! Hope you have fun pram shopping!


----------



## bev (Oct 8, 2010)

Great news and enjoy shopping for those baby items!Bev


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 8, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Yesterday was my 20 week scan. As some of you may know I was dreading it as I was worried that my diabetes would have caused some harm to the baby. As it turns out my worry was unfounded as the baby looks perfectly healthy  picture perfect as the sonographer told me. I am so relieved, I feel that I can now enjoy my pregnancy and relax a bit more. My husband and I are off to look at prams this weekend, so exciting! we don't know if we are having a girl or a boy. I thought I was having a girl but then I thought I saw boy bits on the scan, so now I have no idea! We are just so pleased it is healthy



Yey so pleased for ew, knew how worried you where.
Just chill out now, baby is fine and so are you.
Enjoy pram shopping, i love ours its so fun, but practical. Babies r us have some great offers, if you join the club you get vouchers too which are really handy.
So exciting.
When are you due?
xxx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm due on 20th Feb but my hospital tends to induse diabetic mums around 38 weeks so could be early feb. What about you?
We have seen a pram we like a graco one, does everything we would want from a pram so will probably get that one. I'm going all gooey over baby clothes too, this could cost us a fortune!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 10, 2010)

We are so close, im 14th Feb, but might be end of jan start of feb.

We have a graco pram, its the i love my bear one from babies r us, i love it. All the i love my bear stuff is beautiful, unisex too, all creams and browns.

My other half did go mad the other day in morthercare, although it was on sale things so we got quite a bit. Its worse cause we know what we are having, when we where buying unisex theres less choice so its easyer not to go mad 

I glad your going gooey now, means your less worried, and can look forward to baby more  xxx

xx


----------

